# 2008 Honda Commercial



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Good advertisement and the winner of this year's best Ad of the world. 
It took 606 takes and re-takes to make this commercial and the total cost was $ 6.2 million for this 90 second commercial. You could probably make a movie for that kind of money! 

Everything is real with no graphics used and still look at the precision. The team that made this commercial won many awards.


----------

